# A Kiss Before We Dance!



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.johng.co.uk/2005/12/31/k-1-video-heath-herring-vs-yoshihiro-nakao/


LoL! He Kissed me like a homosexual, I'm not GAY!


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd seen that a while ago. Still kinda funny.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 25, 2007)

No, its got violence in it. 


So its still funny


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 25, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I'd seen that a while ago. Still kinda funny.



I'm slow, it's not my fault!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 25, 2007)

There are so many comments 

Most of them are like "if you think that was gay you are gay" "people who hate gays are actually gay"


----------



## Regor (Jan 26, 2007)

Heath is one of my favorite fighters. He had a great career in PrideFC, then went on to K-1 where this happened. He just jumped to UFC last night, but had a lackluster performance and lost his match. I'm very disappointed in him right now.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 30, 2007)

Regor said:


> Heath is one of my favorite fighters. He had a great career in PrideFC, then went on to K-1 where this happened. He just jumped to UFC last night, but had a lackluster performance and lost his match. I'm very disappointed in him right now.



Yeah what happened, I was so pumped for this event...well at least Rashad Evens kick to the other guys head made up for it!


----------



## Jason (Jan 30, 2007)

WayneCustom7 said:


> Yeah what happened, I was so pumped for this event...well at least Rashad Evens kick to the other guys head made up for it!



_that_ was a awesome kick..followed up by a sweet punch to the head..


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 30, 2007)

.jason. said:


> _that_ was a awesome kick..followed up by a sweet punch to the head..



Yeah scary stuff when the ref delays , or isn't quick enough to step in, I think he may have gotten in two strikes...wasn't he still down even after they raised Rashad's hand in the air?


----------

